# Torque Sequence for Valve Cover?



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

I used to have a picture of the screws labeled and sequence. Any help?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

For which motor?

I always just work my way inside -> out. Never had a problem. I snug them all first then tighten them.


----------



## NY is north (Jul 9, 2008)

start with the middle one, and work your way out, going across the short way on both sides until you reach the end...if that made sense


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

This is for the GA motor, from FSM


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

That should work! Thanks guys!


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi! Just wondering and might work with my car soon. When removing the valve cover or front cover or any cover that has gaskets, isn't it adviced to replace the gaskets?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Yes but as with most things it depends.
The valve cover is a rubber, so it can be cleaned and reused if its not hard or cracked.
there is sealing compound around the cam journals that will have to be replaced if its disturbed.
I worked on mine because it was leaking, 12yrs old, and the rubber was hard, and yes I replaced it as a set.


----------

